# How to remove duplicate foto's



## Ivo van der PUTTEN

Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.0.1 [ 20171102-1240-2cb2cb2 ] (Nov  2 2017)


----------



## Victoria Bampton

It should be removing exact duplicates automatically. Beyond that, it’s a manual process. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared Ficker

When importing photos in CC their doesn't see to be a "prevent duplicates" setting like in Classic.  Is preventing duplicates just built in and it removes them...?  I have several drives and am importing or migrating and I know their will be duplicates so I'm just trying to avoid dups as I consolidate photos in CC.  Suggestions?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

CC uses a file hash behind the scenes, so it should recognize exact duplicates automatically. It won't pick up duplicates that have different metadata or that have been edited, but I believe it should pick up ones that have different names but are otherwise identical.


----------



## Klaas

Look for a LR-Plugin called "Duplicate Finder".

Klaas


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Klaas said:


> Look for a LR-Plugin called "Duplicate Finder".


The one i found is for the Classic version of Lightroom only, not CC


----------



## five.photos

Try PhotoSweeper!

I tried all Lightroom plugins I could find but not one worked to my satisfaction as they "only" compare file names and metadata, but not the actual content.

PhotoSweeper does that and works flawlessly with a Lightroom Classic library (and I think it also works with LR CC).

Don't forget to read the manual.


----------



## PhilBurton

five.photos said:


> Try PhotoSweeper!
> 
> I tried all Lightroom plugins I could find but not one worked to my satisfaction as they "only" compare file names and metadata, but not the actual content.
> 
> PhotoSweeper does that and works flawlessly with a Lightroom Classic library (and I think it also works with LR CC).
> 
> Don't forget to read the manual.


Sounds great but it is Mac-only.


----------



## five.photos

PhilBurton said:


> Sounds great but it is Mac-only.


Yes, the OP is a Mac user according to his profile. Sorry about that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

There aren't any duplicate plug-ins for CC, as CC doesn't have a plug-in architecture at this time.


----------



## Jared Ficker

OK, another questions on duplicates.  I seem to see that duplicates are not imported when bring in new photos in Lightroom CC (despite there being no place to indicate "prevent duplicates").  I have 4TB migrated lightroom catalog that is now in Lightroom CC and I have a lot of duplicates I need to clear out.  I identified the source location for the originals and found all the dups using Duplicate Photos Fixer Pro (Mac).  If I delete the dups in the "originals" folder will it create a bunch of broken links?  Or is that a workable solution...?


----------



## Jared Ficker

Just removing a couple photos from the Lightroom CC "originals" folder and it looks like they were just re-download from the cloud.  So it appears that once everything is in Lightroom CC the only way to removed duplicates is through Lightroom CC manually.  I have a 250k photo collection with about 25k dups so this will be very tedious.  Suggestions?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

When importing, it removes exact duplicates automatically, based on a hash of the file. If they're not quite the same though, it doesn't.

Do you still have the LRClassic catalog you migrated from? If so, if you turn on sync in there, it'll send changes made in Classic up to the cloud (and down to CC). So, you could use one of the Lightroom Classic duplicate detection plug-ins to identify all of the duplicates in Classic, delete them, and the fact you've deleted them would get synced to the cloud, so they'd get deleted from there too. It is dependent on you still having a workable LR Classic though...


----------

